# G0709 Gunsmith Lathe Motor Question



## Earl (Jun 9, 2016)

Does anyone know the frame number for the motor on a Grizzly g0709 gunsmith lathe?   I called Grizzly tech support and they don't know - "you will have to take the measurements yourself." was their reply. 
I will be getting a 0709 soon and I want to put a 3 phase motor and vfd on it.   I would like to order a motor so that it is here about the same time that the lathe arrives.   I had a g 4003g that I did this to and the variable speed made it a very good lathe.    The spindle bore was too small to do inch and a half barrels so I sold it.

Thanks,
Earl


----------



## tmarks11 (Jun 9, 2016)

My bet is exactly the same frame size as the G4003G.  They share the same bracket that was cast from a mold that looks like it was crafted by a 2 year old out of playdoh.

Someone else who did a replacement said it was a 100L frame.  Build your own bracket as a spacer between the mill base and the motor and space it out with sandwich vibration dampers would be the ultimate solution, sort of like Coolidge did in the thread below.  Then you can buy whatever motor you want (and probably save a bunch of money but getting a more commonly available motor).

G4003g Baldor Motor With Isolation Mounts - Surface Finish Fix 2.0


----------



## Earl (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks for the link.   It is an interesting thread.  I had the same surface issue with my G4003g - after 20 hours or so, the surface finish was terrible.  I adjusted the pre-load on the spindle bearings and 95% of the problem went away!    The 3 phase motor took care of the rest.   I sold that lathe several months ago because a 12 x 36 was a bit too short and the spindle was a bit too small.   Other than that,  it was a great lathe.   I looked thru all of my receipts and could not find the one for the motor.   I guess I will just have to get the lathe and then figure out what frame the motor is.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 11, 2016)

as a suggestion,
you can replace the IEC metric frame motor, with a NEMA 56 frame motor.
dependent on which motor is original, you may need to modify the pulley or construct a spacer bushing for the motor shaft.
i replaced the IEC 90 frame that was in my shenwai 1236 with a NEMA 56 frame, 3ph, 3hp motor.
i had to bore the pulley from 3/4"(19mm) to 7/8" to fit on the 56 frame motor.
the original metric motor foot mounting holes lined up with the 56 frame holes for easy alignment


----------

